
Scientists are teaching robots how to hunt down prey - grej
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/05/robots-hunt-prey/
======
daveguy
Edits:

The paper:
[http://www.ini.unizh.ch/admin/extras/doc_get.php?id=61583](http://www.ini.unizh.ch/admin/extras/doc_get.php?id=61583)

Most publications from this group are typical AI research:
[http://www.ini.unizh.ch/publications](http://www.ini.unizh.ch/publications)

The paper is essentially one wheeled robot following another wheeled robot
implemented with convolutional neural networks. You are safe for now.

This is predator-prey behavior just like adaptive cruise control is predator-
prey behavior.

\---

I see several links in the article, but they are all secondary references.
Anyone have a reference to the actual "prey hunting" project.

The same skill set is needed to catch a ball or follow someone to assist (as
mentioned in the article).

I am trying to figure out if this engaget article is the one hyping half-
functional robots as predator machines or if the researchers themselves are
promoting their work like this.

I would also like to see what the performance is like.

------
larubbio
Their was a robot in 1999 that hunted slugs and powered itself from their
decomposing bodies.

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/503149.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/503149.stm)

~~~
lloyd-christmas
Well that isn't terrifying in the slightest.

~~~
fapjacks
"At the base, the slugs will be transferred into a fermentation chamber where
bacteria convert them into bio-gas, which is used to load a fuel cell to
produce the electricity to power SlugBot's batteries for its next foray."

------
bitwize
Just the sort of development we'll need when we build Mechanical Hounds to
track down criminals and their illegal book stashes...

~~~
formula1
The invisible hand moves in mysterious ways

------
fhood
The article could have shown you the actual robot. But instead they decided to
let you imagine an indestructible titanium death cheetah.

------
zkhalique
Yes, not scary at all.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_luhn7TLfWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_luhn7TLfWU)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2itwFJCgFQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2itwFJCgFQ)

~~~
viraptor
I'd really like to see those jumps overlayed/side-by-side with actual big cat
jump in a similar situation - see how far away are they from each other. (re.
the first clip)

------
brooklyndavs
Ok robot, now the prey is a human. :)

~~~
at-fates-hands
the war against the machines

------
type0
How long till Cyberdyne Systems Series 800 Resistance Infiltrator Model-101,
Version 2.4 ???

~~~
kafkaesq
Already in the works, somewhere.

------
lostgame
We're screwed.

(Not _really_ , at least not yet, but still...)

~~~
Pica_soO
To be perfectly honest, we were screwed alot by one another before the nuke
was invented.

